# Some sigs



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good job, man, you're definitely improving.

A few things to remember, is that text is really important, it can make or break a sig sometimes. Always make sure the text is clear, and in the most creative place you can put it. Also, play with blending modes a lot. Take one of your renders, then duplicate it, and take the top render layer and set the blend mode to overlay. That is a very simple technique, but makes a world of difference. Play around a lot with the blending modes.

Really good job, though, buddy, you are impriving fast.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Good job, man, you're definitely improving.
> 
> A few things to remember, is that text is really important, it can make or break a sig sometimes. Always make sure the text is clear, and in the most creative place you can put it. Also, play with blending modes a lot. Take one of your renders, then duplicate it, and take the top render layer and set the blend mode to overlay. That is a very simple technique, but makes a world of difference. Play around a lot with the blending modes.
> 
> Really good job, though, buddy, you are impriving fast.


Wow that is really good to hear! I appreciate it a lot! I will definitely take your advice! If you have anymore I am all ears!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Another tip is to make sure there are no blank parts of the sig. Your Rashad sig is nice, but at the top behind the Rashad renders, it's plain black. It gives it an "empty" feel. My favorite type of sigs are ones with 1 render of a fighter, with a sick background and sick text, or a 1 render of the fighter and a picture/render or two of him fighting faded into the background. Basically, try to make sure nothing feels empty, or make sure the background has something goin on. I had this exact same problem when I first started making sigs (I overlooked text, left things empty, kept my renders plain without any blending modes). It was D.P, Toxic, and a few other guys who gave me tips on these things, you can learn a lot if you ask questions.

These are all generic tips, and the more you practice, the more you will learn and understand. You are improivng fast, keep it up, buddy.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> To me this one looks empty, there is to much going on at the bottom and not enough at the top, it doesn't blend well but looks like two random pieces, I have no idea where the focal point it supposed to be. Remember you need one point where your focal point is on every sig and this one doesn't have one. Also don't try to use the entire render all the time, it isn't important to use the whole thing you can cut off part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off if you need to use the liquify tool on a picture you need to blur the morphed part, otherwise it just looks weird. Secondly when you have a render like your one on the right with a strong shadow, you need to incorporate and work with it. Notice how the light comes from the right and the left side of him has a dark shadow, it looks alien though because there is no darkness on that side the lighting does not continue on the rest of the sig, the picture just seem unnatural.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Another tip is to make sure there are no blank parts of the sig. Your Rashad sig is nice, but at the top behind the Rashad renders, it's plain black. It gives it an "empty" feel. My favorite type of sigs are ones with 1 render of a fighter, with a sick background and sick text, or a 1 render of the fighter and a picture/render or two of him fighting faded into the background. Basically, try to make sure nothing feels empty, or make sure the background has something goin on. I had this exact same problem when I first started making sigs (I overlooked text, left things empty, kept my renders plain without any blending modes). It was D.P, Toxic, and a few other guys who gave me tips on these things, you can learn a lot if you ask questions.
> 
> These are all generic tips, and the more you practice, the more you will learn and understand. You are improivng fast, keep it up, buddy.












Is this any better? I think I might have tried too hard to fill the emptiness and made it cluttered...



Toxic said:


> First off if you need to use the liquify tool on a picture you need to blur the morphed part, otherwise it just looks weird. Secondly when you have a render like your one on the right with a strong shadow, you need to incorporate and work with it. Notice how the light comes from the right and the left side of him has a dark shadow, it looks alien though because there is no darkness on that side the lighting does not continue on the rest of the sig, the picture just seem unnatural.


I was definitely venturing into the unknown for me on that sig! I will go back and try out what you said! I haven't figured out how to lighten and darken parts of the sigs yet.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Is this any better? I think I might have tried too hard to fill the emptiness and made it cluttered...
> 
> 
> 
> I was definitely venturing into the unknown for me on that sig! I will go back and try out what you said! I haven't figured out how to lighten and darken parts of the sigs yet.


Less is more, generally speaking. You don't want a plain black background, but you don't want to clutter it up with images, either. Stick with only the minimal amount of images/renders, and then use brushes/C4Ds to create your background, and add text. Be creative, but make sure to not add too much to the sig, just small touches.

An example of a sig with a Render and an image, is this:










This was one of my early sigs, but it'll work. The main focus is the Randy image in the front. Even though there's another image in the back, it's blended in, so that it's not taking away from the main focus (Randy), yet keeps the background from being plain.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Less is more, generally speaking. You don't want a plain black background, but you don't want to clutter it up with images, either. Stick with only the minimal amount of images/renders, and then use brushes/C4Ds to create your background, and add text. Be creative, but make sure to not add too much to the sig, just small touches.
> 
> An example of a sig with a Render and an image, is this:
> 
> ...


I thought I tried too hard! I love that sig, I think I have seen that Randy one before. I am not even sure how you got the background like that and the gold color. :confused02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The Randy render is very simple, just a copy layer of him set to overlay, as I mentioned before. The background was really simple, it's just an image of Randy hitting Tim I found on google. I resized it, and used a little brushing for the gold part, and the actual details of the background are a mix of the actual photo itself, a certain filter that I cannot remember, and... something else. It was a very early sig of mine, so I do not remember exactly how I made it.

My point is, make sure your backgrounds are not all messey. Use only 1 or two images, and use colors/brushes to fill in the extra spaces, and be creative.

You are doing good, though, really improving for a new photoshop user.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Good stuff man, it's cool to see your evolution. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> The Randy render is very simple, just a copy layer of him set to overlay, as I mentioned before. The background was really simple, it's just an image of Randy hitting Tim I found on google. I resized it, and used a little brushing for the gold part, and the actual details of the background are a mix of the actual photo itself, a certain filter that I cannot remember, and... something else. It was a very early sig of mine, so I do not remember exactly how I made it.
> 
> My point is, make sure your backgrounds are not all messey. Use only 1 or two images, and use colors/brushes to fill in the extra spaces, and be creative.
> 
> You are doing good, though, really improving for a new photoshop user.


Thanks a lot for all of the help! I will definitely take what you said and apply it to my work!:thumbsup:


----------

